# I'm going to live in Minas Tirith!  For Real! (maybe...)



## El Mahdi (Aug 16, 2015)

There's a kickstarter at indiegogo to fund the building of a real life Minas Tirith in the south of England.

They say they need £1.85 billion to fund it...in a 60 day kickstarter!

As of 1130 EDT, 16 August (Sunday), they have garnered £74,847 in 16 days.

They have some fun perks available, including the title of Lord/Lady of Minas Tirith for a £100,000 donation (500 of these perks available - all are still available).

So all I need is to be mega-rich and donate £1.8499 billion to make this a reality.  Though if I donated that much, I'd want more than just the title of a Lord of Minas Tirith.  

Steward of Gondor would be adequate...


https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/r...-tirith#/story

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/trending...175442119.html


----------



## MarkB (Aug 16, 2015)

Interesting, but I don't recall there being much in the way of mountain ranges in southern England.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 16, 2015)

The funniest thing isn't an indiegogo for £1.85 billion (nearly three billion dollars), but that they think a *walled* city has opportunity for sustainable growth.


----------



## El Mahdi (Aug 16, 2015)

They could always expand outside the walls and call it the Pelennor Fields district. (If it isn't already earmarked as a car park...)

They could eventually build suburbs.  Osgiliath could be the first one.

They're going to have to clean up the River Walk area though...


----------



## Janx (Aug 16, 2015)

Where's the parking, and public transit?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 16, 2015)

The $100,000 option looks neat, though apparently it only gives you PRIORITY on buying a place to live and isn't actually buying you a place to live!  I bet if they rolled in the buying price into the cost [even if they increased the cost], maybe SOMEONE would actually purchase it!


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 16, 2015)

Janx said:


> Where's the parking, and public transit?




I would assume that a lot of that would probably be under the ground.  Anything "Modern-looking" could be hidden to keep the illusion of the fantasy world on the surface.


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 16, 2015)

What's the commute from Rohan like?


----------



## Janx (Aug 16, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> The $100,000 option looks neat, though apparently it only gives you PRIORITY on buying a place to live and isn't actually buying you a place to live!  I bet if they rolled in the buying price into the cost [even if they increased the cost], maybe SOMEONE would actually purchase it!




 I noticed that as well.  Spending that much money for the right to visit a town as a tourist any time you want seems like a waste.

It'd be cheaper to buy a ticket for the one time you go visit.


Thus, for $100K, I better be getting some property for my investment.


----------



## MarkB (Aug 16, 2015)

Janx said:


> I noticed that as well.  Spending that much money for the right to visit a town as a tourist any time you want seems like a waste.
> 
> It'd be cheaper to buy a ticket for the one time you go visit.
> 
> ...




If half their funding consisted of £100,000 donations, they'd have to provide 9,000 private properties on-site. Not impossible I guess, if the thing really is full size, but you'd be talking about granite-faced apartment blocks, not houses, and it wouldn't leave much room for the tourist attractions.


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 16, 2015)

Is that one of those campaign they get to keep the money even if didn't reach its funding goal? Indiegogo works like that, I believe.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 16, 2015)

Elf Elf Song-Blade sez:

"I'm going to Minas Tirith, Tirith, Tirith
I'm going to Minas Tirith...hmm, I don't think so
I'm going to Minas Tirith, Tirith, Tirith
I'm going to Minas Tirith...I don't think so"


----------



## El Mahdi (Aug 16, 2015)

goldomark said:


> Is that one of those campaign they get to keep the money even if didn't reach its funding goal? Indiegogo works like that, I believe.




Nope.  Not this one.



> If we don't reach our goal of £1.85bn, all pledges will be cancelled and you will not be charged a penny.


----------



## Ryujin (Aug 17, 2015)

MarkB said:


> If half their funding consisted of £100,000 donations, they'd have to provide 9,000 private properties on-site. Not impossible I guess, if the thing really is full size, but you'd be talking about granite-faced apartment blocks, not houses, and it wouldn't leave much room for the tourist attractions.




When you realize that half that number are for spaces in "The Houses of the Dead", it becomes far more reasonable.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 17, 2015)

Dioltach said:


> What's the commute from Rohan like?




Well, between the traffic, the congestion fees, and the stabling, I think you're better off selling the horse and just renting a place in town. I mean, let's face it, only the 1% can afford one of the Mearas in order to keep the commuting times reasonable, anyway.

Now, if they even get the Fell Beast communter line up and running between Osgiliath and Minas Morgul, I might be able to get a place down by the river and still keep my job in the Citadel.


----------



## juanlb (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 18, 2015)

If you build it, they will come to destroy it:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/destroy-minas-tirith#/story

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/raising-sauron-s-army-marching-upon-minas-tirith#/story


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 18, 2015)

Dioltach said:


> If you build it, they will come to destroy it:
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/destroy-minas-tirith#/story
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/raising-sauron-s-army-marching-upon-minas-tirith#/story




Hmmmm, there's a very big price difference between those two.  Wonder which is more accurate.  $1 million or $1.9 BILLION?

Anyway, now we need to start another campaign... "Strike first, attack Saurans army before it's ready to attack Minas Tirith.  The best defense is the best offense!"


----------



## El Mahdi (Aug 18, 2015)

Dioltach said:


> If you build it, they will come to destroy it:
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/destroy-minas-tirith#/story
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/raising-sauron-s-army-marching-upon-minas-tirith#/story




That's too funny!

I could see the money being used to either interfere with purchase of the land site (the 1 million pound project), or just buy the land site outright to keep the project from even being built - instead of, you know, any actual killing.

I'm betting it's being orchestrated by Donald Trump the Dark Lord himself.




*The real-estate mogul side of Donald Trump - not the Presidential Candidate side of Donald Trump.  No political commentary intended.


----------



## El Mahdi (Aug 25, 2015)

About 41% through the kickstarter period, and the project is 0.0045% funded.

Not looking good for the Age of Man.

There is a little light on the horizon, though it may be false hope.  The two kickstarters attempting to stop Minas Tirith have only acquired pledges of £22 and £50.  It looks like the forces of Mordor are counting on the ambivalence of Man to usher in the Time of the Orc.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 2, 2015)

The Dream has Died...


----------



## MarkB (Oct 2, 2015)

El Mahdi said:


> The Dream has Died...




Heh, they didn't even manage to scrape up a whole 1%.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 2, 2015)

MarkB said:


> Heh, they didn't even manage to scrape up a whole 1%.




Well, to be fair, 1% would have been £18.5 million ($28 million).

How many crowd-funding projects have brought in that kind of money?


----------



## MarkB (Oct 3, 2015)

El Mahdi said:


> Well, to be fair, 1% would have been £18.5 million ($28 million).




Okay, so they didn't even manage to scrape up a whole 0.01%.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 3, 2015)

MarkB said:


> Okay, so they didn't even manage to scrape up a whole 0.01%.




Yeah, it was pretty anemic. 0.005%...rounded up!  Even more so when you realize that almost £75K of the money came in the first two weeks, and the last month and a half only netted about £12K.

It was never going to happen anyways...unless some crazy billionaire decided they wanted in on it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2015)

El Mahdi said:


> It was never going to happen anyways...unless some crazy billionaire decided they wanted in on it.




Awwww, if only.  That would have been totally awesome.

I guess the campaigns to destroy Minas Tirith are no longer needed then.  Don't need to destroy what doesn't exist!


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 3, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> I guess the campaigns to destroy Minas Tirith are no longer needed then.  Don't need to destroy what doesn't exist!




It's usually a bad idea to leave all those Orcs sitting around with nothing to do...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2015)

Hrgh! yeah, we go pillage elsewhere now.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Hrgh! yeah, we go pillage elsewhere now.




Are there any legal pillaging places?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2015)

[kus orc taha, kus orc minna] 




[Where orc want, where orc hunt.]


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 6, 2015)

Dog Moon said:


> Are there any legal pillaging places?




Wal-Mart?


----------

